# shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen



## andy_Spro (20. Oktober 2008)

hallo wollte mir die shimano exage 2500 fb zulegen und mal von euch hören welche erfahrungen ihr da mit gemacht habt


----------



## schwammkopf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

zumindest sind bei der neuen keine A-RB kugellager mehr verbaut.......|uhoh:


----------



## rallye-vid (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Für leichtes Spinnfischen, DS usw ok. Ab 4er Spinner wirds aber knapp mit der "Leistung"..


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

also zu der neuen kann ich dir nix sagen aber ich habe die fa und habe nix zu meckern für den preis von 35euro wirst du wohl nix besseres bekommen denke ich!


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Hallo hab die 4000 FA und kann mich nicht  beklagen. Benutzt  wierd dir Rolle zu 45 % Ostsee wo sie etliche Hornis, Dorsche und Makrelen sauber gelandet hat und die anderen 55% Forellen see und Aal angeln.Die Bremse arbeited sauber und mit der Schnurverlegung gab es auch nie probleme. Ich bin mit dem Preis Leistungsverhältnis mehr als zufrieden, also wenn sie noch nächstes Jahr übersteht bin Ich Zufrieden.


----------



## Konfetti (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Moin bin auch besitzer einer 4000 und kann nur sagen das Ding läuft wie ne 1 ist meine beste Rolle im Stall kann dir nur sagen Kauf dir die 2500 ist bestimmt ne Geile Rolle!!!|bla:     Bin sonst kein Fan von Shimano Angelgerät ist einfach zu  Kostspielig |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Bubu63 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Petri zusammen,

also ich fische die RA`s, weil ich Anhänger der Kampfbremse bin. Habe alle drei Modelle
aktuell in Gebrauch, laufen alle einwandfrei. Das wird mit Sicherheit auch für die Frontbremsversion gelten. Das beste was Du für diesen Preis bekommen kannst. Habe gehört das es die Rollen bei Askari zwischen 33 - 39 € gibt - Hammerpreis !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Für leichtes Spinnfischen, DS usw ok. Ab 4er Spinner wirds aber knapp mit der "Leistung"..


 
|kopfkrat wieso dass denn? Wir sind bei der Exage (zwar noch die FA Versionen) sogar von der 2500er Größe auf die 1000er Größe runtergegangen und haben selbst mit größeren Spinnern, Zockern, Blinkern und Wobblern jetzt beim reinigen und neufetten keine augenscheinlichen Verschleißerscheinungen feststellen können - und das nach weit mehr als 100 Hechten, über 50 Zander usw. 


Also beim Spinnfischen mit dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren kommen mir nur noch 1000er oder 2500er (wenn die geflochtene etwas dicker ist, wie z.B. die Tuf Line) Rollen an die Angel.


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Guten Abend,

ihr habt mich auf die Shimano Exage neugierig gemacht. 

Inwieweit kann man die Rolle mit einer Red Arc vergleichen, bzw. ist sie qualitativ der Red Arc ebenbürtig.

Ist die Rolle wirklich so gut und stellvertretend für die Shimano-Qualität?

Ich hatte noch nie eine Shimano Rolle, bei MTB-Teilen bin ich überzeugter XT/XTR-Anhänger (ich mag kein Sram), bei den Rollen konnte ich mich bis dato nicht durchringen eine Shimano Rolle zu kaufen.

In der Regel benutze ich Rollen der Red Arc bzw. Cardinal 800 Klasse - Wäre die Exage für mich ein Shimano Einstieg oder müsste man gleich eine Stradic oder Technium kaufen?

Beste Grüße
Khaane #h


----------



## ... (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Habe mir eine Exage 1000 zum leichten Spinfischen gekauft. Kann ich da ohne Bedenken eine dünne geflochtene drauf spulen oder ist die Schnurverlegung da nicht gut geeignet für?

Gruß,
...


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*



Fritze schrieb:


> |kopfkrat wieso dass denn?



Weils so ist? #h

Bin von ner 4000er auf die 2500er runter und den Unterschied merkt man schon bei größeren Sachen.

Und ja, auch dicke Dinger kann man damit ohne Probleme landen. Nur die Köderführung, wie bereits gesagt, sieht ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Das durfte ich heute auch erfahren 

Ist es normal, dass ein 11 cm Kopyto mit 40gramm Jig an einer Red Arc 10400 nur noch schwergängig zu führen ist, d.h. die Rolle lief wirklich relativ schwergängig.

Bei dei einer Cardinal 804 läuft der Köder dagegen noch relativ smooth.

Oder sind die Red Arcs für so schwere Köder nicht ausgelegt? ;+



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Weils so ist? #h
> 
> Bin von ner 4000er auf die 2500er runter und den Unterschied merkt man schon bei größeren Sachen.
> 
> Und ja, auch dicke Dinger kann man damit ohne Probleme landen. Nur die Köderführung, wie bereits gesagt, sieht ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Blueplay76 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

@ Khaane,

ich fische eine Exage 4000 als auch eine Ryobi Zauber, welche ja sozusagen die original Red Arc ist. Das sind beides gute Rollen die man aufgrund des Preises nicht vergleichen sollte.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Sorry, aber eine Exage kann man nu wirklich nicht mit einer Zauber oder einer ABU 80x vergl.. Der Rollenkörper verbiegt sich bei etwas höherer Belastung, ist nunmal eine Plastikrolle und die Bremse kann auch nicht im entferntesten einer Zauber das Wasser reichen. Gut, dafür kosten die Rollen auch nur um ca. 40,-€. Für das Geld bekommt man aber auch die billigeren Ableger der Ryobi Fraktion. Das währe sicherlich eher ein Vergleich.
Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

meines Erachstens kann man eine TwinPower eher mit einer 80x oder einer Zauber (oder besser einer Excia) als die genannten Rollen mit einer Exage.
Wenn man die Exage mit den Rollen vergleichen würde, kann man ja gleich eine TwiPower mit dazu nehmen. Und da würde jeder Shimano Fan sofort streiken.


----------



## Phil Lee (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

hhhmmmmmmm...hat ja ne doppelkurbel.....mag ich nicht so sehr. warum machen die denn sowas? Oder gibts die auch mit einfacher Kurbel?


----------



## Angler-NRW (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Die alten Modelle Exage RA und FA besitzen eine einfache Kurbel. Die neuen 2009-Modelle FB und RB besitzen eine Doppelkurbel.

MFG Basti


----------



## Phil Lee (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Ja, sehr schade sage ich da! Oder kann man irgendwas ummontieren und hat `ne einwandfreie Einhebelkurbel???


----------



## Ikkar-51 (24. November 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

ich glaube ich verstehe was falsch, da ich die letzte Jahren nur mit EXAGE Rollen fische, möchte ich auf der stelle mein Lob loswerden, habe 3 Shimano EXAGE 2500 RA und 2St 4000. Und   kann nach allem, nichts aber wirklich nichts technisch bemängeln, außer das bei einer Rolle die Goldfarbe teilweise abgesplittert ist. Schwere Futterkörbe, Große Raubfische, Barbe und Karpfen,  ohne Problemen bewältigt. Und die 2500  machen genau so gut sein Job wie die 4000, natürlich merkt man schon den Kraft unterschied welche Rolle im Einsatz ist, falls man ein Großen Brocken drillt, aber wie gesagt keine technische Problemen oder so was gehabt. und schon gar keine Rede von verbiegen, Bremsen schwächen. Allein was die Kampfbremse angeht, feine Sache die ich nie vermissen möchte. Bei dieser Preisleistung nur zu Empfehlen. mfg


----------



## Zanderlui (25. November 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

also ich glaube es gibt bei den neuen mit der doppelkurbel auch eine einfachkurbel dazu zukaufen-was aber bestimmt sau teuer wird im gegensatz zum gesamtrollenpreis!!!


----------



## Honf (25. November 2008)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich habe die exage 1000 und 2500.
Die 2500 ist gut, aber die 1000 läuft besser. 
Wenn die 1000 dir nicht zu klein ist nimm lieber die.

MfG 
Honf


----------



## TooShort (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Ich hole den Thread mal hoch. Für meine Barschflitsche interessiert mich die aktuelle Exage 2500. Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Ich habe sie und finde sie okay. Preis Leistung sehr gut, ist halt keine super teure Rolle -> Top ist aber das eine 2. Spule dabei ist bei dem Preis. Zum Barschangeln langt die allemal. Keine Probleme bis jetzt.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Meine Erfahrung sind mit der Exage nicht so gut. Ich war bei einem Testangeln auf Barsch dabei. Das gestellte Gerät war u.a. die 2500er Exage für alle gleich. Das Angeln ging dabei über mehrere Wochen. Die Rollen waren alle recht schnell abgenutzt und machten schleifende Geräusche.

Schau dir auch mal die Daiwa Ninja an. Die könnte auch was sein.


----------



## DeralteSack (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Ich ziehe die Daiwa Ninja oder Exceler auch der Exage vor. Vom Getriebe deutlich besser.


----------



## ryckangler (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Habe die Exage 2500FB an der leichten Jigrute und bin zufrieden. 14er Geflochtene wird gut verlegt.
  Die Exage darf nur nicht überlastet werden. Bei 40 g an einer schwereren Rute verdrehte sich der Rollenfuß leicht beim Wurf.
  Nach dem vierten Jahr trat ein leicht schleifendes Geräusch auf. Ich habe dann den Rotor nachgestellt und ein dünnes Öl  über das Lager vom Kurbelarm einziehen lassen.
  Muss man die Exage für die Schmierung aufschrauben?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*



ryckangler schrieb:


> Muss man die Exage für die Schmierung aufschrauben?



Wenn du es komplett und sorgfältig erledigen willst ja.

Die P4 Shimanos sind aber kein techn.Hexenwerk..musst nur beim Einbau des Antriebsrads auf die richtige
Einbauposition zum Excenterrad achten.

Ist durch <  > Markierungen gekennzeichnet


----------



## ryckangler (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen! Zuerst einmal Danke für Eure Tipps.
  Ich habe jetzt die die Daiwa Ninja 2500A an der leichten Jigrute.
  Fazit nach der ersten Saison: läuft perfekt und wirkt robuster als die Exage 2500FB.
  Die Exage darf jetzt an der DropShotRute (Blei bis 20 g) ihre verbleibende Zeit ableisten.
  Ich habe ja befürchtet, dass das dünne Öl irgendwo raus kriecht, aber alles o.k.


----------



## Saka (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Was hast du für Öl genommen?


----------



## ryckangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: shimano exage 2500 erfahrungen*

Schneidblock-Spezialöl für Aktenvernichter.
  Das war das dünnste Öl was ich gerade finden konnte.
  Zieht trotzdem nur ganz langsam ein. 
  Da ist gleich eine Tülle zum Tropfen dran.
  [FONT=&quot]Nur das Lager vom Kurbelarm hat das Öl aufgenommen.[/FONT]


----------

